# Sram Attack Grip Shifters?



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

does anyone have a set of the attack shifters set up with shimano? if so how do they preform? looking at them for my up coming ww build.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Attack...*



Mighty Matt said:


> does anyone have a set of the attack shifters set up with shimano? if so how do they preform? looking at them for my up coming ww build.


I just put them on my sons bike (8 years old) paired to XTR ...works smooth. I use them because they have a very slim diameter grip and smooth action which was all i needed for him to be able to shift on the front. He likes STIs better for the rear but the Grip-shifter is needed for the front.The only problem i see is that the rubber grip has a too smooth texture if things get wet/humid. Other tan that you can't go wrong.

BTW: wires are 27g/pair so the shifters alone are 169g

I personally use older SRAM Plasmas which are lighter and have a better rubber grip too (153g)


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

I use the Attacks paired with older XT-9spd front & rear Der's (42x32x22 with 11-32 in back) on one of my bikes and have to say they're pretty darn good. I agree with Nino that they are slippery when wet. Not sure if the "hoods" are replaceable, but the 9.0, Plasma, etc... definitely grip better on hot wet days. 

Nino - I'll take that rear Attack off your hands for my nephews MTB if you want to sell it, pm me.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have them

tuned and painted , looking like a X.0 pair... 

with XTR GS 972


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

8 years old with XTR, wow!!!!!! I've been riding for 12 years since i was 4, and i still dont have XTR. I'm jealous. my road bike has dura ace though so its ok. hey where in the u.s. can i get a Progress team sl frame. i'm torn between that and the sette edge, although its not coming out until july.


----------



## Flyin' Bryan (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Attacks on a big barge tandem and they work fine with the Shimano Deore XT rear derailleur. I get spot on shifting with no compatability issues. SInce this is a tandem you might think that there would be trouble with the heavy load and two people with less than perfect pedaling. I have no problems what so ever.


----------



## Bob H. (Sep 21, 2005)

I have them and they work well. I haven't missed a shift yet  

They have a different, 'springy' feel to them when shifting - i was coming off my old Sachs twisters which feel more solid.


----------



## Bob H. (Sep 21, 2005)

eliflap said:


> i have them
> 
> tuned and painted , looking like a X.0 pair...
> 
> with XTR GS 972


Details please.  Those look good!

Did you take them apart to paint them? I assume you sanded them down first?

Black looks better than the silver-gray!


----------



## michaelharsh (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got a set of Attacks. I'll be using these for my Spark build.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

This may be a stupid question, but are the plasma's 1:1 or 2:1


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

8-speed version of the Attack twisters:


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody know where I could find the rear Plasma (9sp) twist shifter? They seem to be pretty rare but I could use the extra grip of these.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

You could also look for the first edition attack's as they were exactly the same as the plasma's just not black with orange lettering.


----------



## Blahla (Mar 3, 2006)

*Plasma*

I found a pair nos at family cycle center. Check ebay call cambriabikes.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I used the 8 speed versions on my daughters xs buck shaver. They work perfectly and are light to boot.:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a set of Attacks to install when my Nobu microshift gripshifters implode, i gave up waiting for 9 speed Plasma's to show up on ebay they seem to be very rare now, anyway blah, we also needed the weenie Amy grips for the mrs's XO gripshifters - she was getting ulnar problems from the chunky XO grips having such delicate lady hands and all

not sure if i'll bother to tune mine, apart from using a plastic bolts inplace of the steel ones, there's not really many options - looks like Eliflap might have made his Attacks heavier (like me) by using XO grips, what other mods did you do Eliflap???


----------



## Cannondale4Life (Jan 4, 2007)

I received mine and was disappointed that the front shifters have 9 clicks and not 3. I am missing something because it seems strange to have to look down and see if if you stopped at the right postion?

Eliflap, I would also like to know how you went about painting yours.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The extra clicks so you can fine tune the chainline for the rear cog selection in each of the 3 front rings.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have the attacks paired with shadow xt rd and xtr fd. Freakin works great. No doubt. I too was wondering about the multiple clicks for the fd. But now I love it cause you can trim by using the clicks. Now that I'm so used to the shift, my twist are automatic and I don't have to look down anymore.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i dismounted them completely

using a normal color spray can , black colored , i painted them


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

eliflap said:


> i dismounted them completely
> 
> using a normal color spray can , black colored , i painted them


fine tuning the FD & RD is one of the greatest features of SRAM gripshifters IMHO

i'm tempted to paint mine also (but didn't want to add any weight) matt black is great + the graphics on Attacks are very poor

pic: 09 Attacks with XO grips + 5g tuned adjusters + M4 x20mm plastic h'bar mount bolts


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello there,

It's been a while since this topic had some life in it, but maybe someone still knows the answer.
Got a set of SRAM grip shifters and the front shifter does not have the micro-adjust/micro-index feature. It only has three clicks. The micro-adjust is one of the main reasons why I stick to grip shifters and don't use triggers. Is that possible? The shifters came from chainreactioncycles.com, the store has a high reputation and the shifters were new. I disassembled the front shifter - the grease is pristine milk white, the shifter is obviously new but it only has three 'notches' inside, here three clicks.

Did anyone run across something like that?
CRC don't have these in stock now and so there's no hope I can ask for a replacement...


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Which ones did you get? The new 10 speed grip shifts did away with the trim feature I believe.


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

CRC label goes, "SRAM Attach Twister Shifter 9ssp - Front
LH Front - 50 mm
18008 (B)
Here's a link: SRAM Attack 9 Speed Twister Shifter - Front | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
The item shows as discontinued but the picture and description is still there.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

That's strange, I'm pretty sure that's the exact same one I have. Maybe they updated the older models.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Can you just install an inline barrel adjuster near the shifter?


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

No thanks, I will just throw away the one I got and will keep looking.
Just thought I'd ask how come and maybe let others know that this happens...


----------



## TheHamster (Apr 15, 2007)

The slightly older Rocket grip shifters have micro adjust and work great with the Shimano derailleurs. I have them on most of my bikes and bought up several sets before they were discontinued. Nothing is more accurate, durable, faster, lighter, or cheaper. They also tend to remain unharmed in accidents.


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

You're so right - Rockets were top notch! The problem is, they are hard to find nowadays, and I was sure Attacks do have micro-index. Looks like not all of them do. Too bad.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MegaVolt said:


> Hello there,
> 
> It's been a while since this topic had some life in it, but maybe someone still knows the answer.
> Got a set of SRAM grip shifters and the front shifter does not have the micro-adjust/micro-index feature. It only has three clicks. The micro-adjust is one of the main reasons why I stick to grip shifters and don't use triggers. Is that possible? The shifters came from chainreactioncycles.com, the store has a high reputation and the shifters were new. I disassembled the front shifter - the grease is pristine milk white, the shifter is obviously new but it only has three 'notches' inside, here three clicks.
> ...


Pretty weird since the description from Chain Reaction says:
_Rear: 9/8 Index, Front: 3 Index, Micro-index_

So that almost sounds like you can switch it from index to micro index? Is that possible?

I sure hope the attacks I just ordered from Amazon have the micro friction front. The Amazon description says:
_All sets include cables and friction front shifters_

SRAM Attack 9-Speed Shimano Twist Set: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## charliebren (Sep 16, 2014)

Are Sram Attack 3x8 grip shifts to replace X-rays no longer available. I have searched Google and only came up with a few eBay links. Thanks!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

charliebren said:


> Are Sram Attack 3x8 grip shifts to replace X-rays no longer available. I have searched Google and only came up with a few eBay links. Thanks!


If you can find them on ebay then grab them. You can get the MRX's 8 speed on Amazon and other places but they aren't as nice.


----------

